

Working late at night? f.lux adapts screen color to night = no eye pain - Razaberry
http://radnomad.com/flux-the-missing-key-to-great-sleep/

======
anon1234567
Prefer the open source redshift:
[http://jonls.dk/redshift/](http://jonls.dk/redshift/)

